# How much substrate for 60 gallon tank?



## JBN (Oct 31, 2005)

Hey guys, I was wondering how much lbs of gravel/substrate would be needed for a 60 gallon long tank? The tank dimensions are L: 48 inch, W: 15 inch, H: 18 inch. I was thinking of getting 20 lbs of Eco-complete and 25 lbs of Estes black ultra stone for a total of 45 lbs of substrate. The Estes is found at Petco for $13.99 (http://petco.com/Shop/Product.aspx?R=3107&PC=productlist&Nav=220&N=24 105&sku=741078&familyID=9401&) and the color is pretty black:


----------



## yoink (Apr 21, 2005)

I don't think that will give you a very deep gravel bed. If you are set on mixing the two, I would get 60lbs of eco-complete and 50lbs of regular gravel. That should give you 3 inches or so.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

You would need 100 lbs of Eco-Complete to get a 2.5" depth.

93 pounds of regular gravel would do the same.

So you might as well figure on 100 lbs of substrate.


----------

